# Can someone explain the HIDA scan?



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi. I've looked for info on the HIDA scan and cannot really find what I'm looking for. I had the test and I'm "borderline" low. Okay, what exactly does this mean? What's normal flow? What happens to your system if you are low? Diarrhea or constipation or both? What would make the gallbladder not function correctly? Could it be a medicine, food or is my gallbladder just giving out on me at age 37? Can this condition improve or does this mean I need to have it removed and it will only worsen over time.BTW, I do not have gallstones. The ultrasound for that was clear.Thanks all!Sharon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally gall bladder disease is not so much a constipation or diarrhea thing as an upper right quadrant pain and nausea more than stool consistancy issues.http://www.medicomm.net/Consumer%20Site/tp/tp_c6.htm has some info of what low can mean. The problem is even normal people can run low on this test.Sounds like it may depend on what other symptoms you have as to whether they diagnose a problem with the gall bladder. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001138.htm for symptoms.K.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

They probably won't recommend removing it unless you start experiencing lots of pain and/or stones. I have right side pain that is easily started by eating fatty foods or anything with seeds. This is typically when your gall bladder dumps bile. My HIDA scan showed everything was okay though. So I'm stuck with taking donnatal about 30 minutes before I eat. There's nothing like living on a schedule!


----------



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Zigzag...thanks for the info. I'm a born and raised Southern girl and grew up on fried fatty foods.....never had any problems until I decided to cut out fat, sugar and eat healthy about 2 months ago! Although, I never really ate a lot of that fatty stuff to begin with. Strange, huh?I wish I could pinpoint these loose stools...I wonder if it's the bile dumping? Anyone else experience this w/slow flow?


----------

